# How much should my board cost??



## livestoride

Your best bet will be to look up local area barns on the internet and see what they charge. Each area is so different. Where I am now, in rural Wisconsin, I pay $300 for a private pasture with hay free access, 2x daily grain, turn out 12 hrs, blanketing/fly mask, 1 indoor arena, 2 outdoor arenas, a cross country course, trails, closed tack room with humidity control, bathroom, lounge and the barn owner will spray them off in the summer if they look hot. 

In Ohio suburbs where I was before here we paid $425 for sand paddock turnout with 8 - 10 other horses, grain 2x day, hay 3 times day and thats it. It really will depend on your region.


----------



## stevenson

Hi, what part of CA ? Northern, Mendicino, Central Vally, Sacramento, Central Coast? southern CA? Depends on what type of barn you are going to, specialty barns are more such as jumper/cutting/roping.. If you are going to just a boarding stable, look on craigslist for your area and see if there are boarding ads. I am in the south end of Central Valley, boarding in this area starts at 165.00 for a small pen, shared tack sheds. No turn out,blanket removal etc . All of that is Extra !


----------



## ernie5567

I live in Fresno County. I don't need any fancy barn just a place to board and do above things because it is not possible for me to go out everyday yet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Depending on what part of CA you're in it can really vary. If you're right next to a major city, it will be expensive. In So Cal that kind of board would have run you around $500/month minimum 8 years ago before I left. And it would have been VERY rare to find 24/7 pasture board because of lack of room.


----------



## stevenson

I am in Kern county. I dont know what the prices are for Fresno. I would google boarding in clovis (for example) . I dont really know any horse people in Fresno. Good luck .


----------



## ernie5567

Thanks! I only say pasture board because what i have found it is cheaper than stall board. I guess i didn't make it clear that it doesn't hove to be private pastured. Sorry!


----------



## eclipseranch

I don't live any where near CA. However, when dealing with boarding facilities...usually there is a flat fee for example a stall including the particular barns feeding regiman & the facilities that they have...each barn may be different.....some have indoor arenas, some have outdoor arenas, some have trails, some have a combo or all 3. then if you want extra's like blanketing they charge an extra fee. some barns increase the board flat fee and include extra's that way....all that should be spelled out in their charges & the contract that you sign with them. My experience with most pasture board situations is free choice hay only & graining by owner....a few having "graining" stations for pastured horses. It is best to do homework in your area & see what's available & compare prices for what is included...there is so much to consider show barn or not, the list goes on & on


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Around $200 I would expect in Fresno. (fellow Californian here  I searched on craigslist and found a few pasture boarding places, do be careful on craigslist though as some people just have a couple acres of a pasture and want someone to put their pretty pony to look at in the pasture..


----------



## MissKriss

I live in clovis and its about $150 a month for 24/7 pasture or pen or stall. They have 3 arenas ( barrels arena, jumping arena, and obstacles arena) as well as two round pens, wash rack, trailer parking, good horse care, daily turn out if wanted, and drama free boarding. I love it! Let me know if you're still searching! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

